# decent app to watch kids' online activity?



## fallenleaf (May 22, 2020)

hope you are safe these days.

So.. maybe I'm being too paranoid 
I was looking through some platforms but there are so many options, and I don't know what service to rust.
What tools or apps would you recommend for phone monitoring?
I have an urgent need to know my kids' don't visit inappropriate websites.
because... I know how many suspicious apps there can be online, along with all those malicious content everywhere.:hide:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make this the default browser: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nationaledtech.spinbrowser
Delete others and check that kids don't reinstate them.


----------



## fallenleaf (May 22, 2020)

oooookay so that's like filter for online content? thank you for recommendation!


----------



## fallenleaf (May 22, 2020)

also, to not create another thread, do monitoring apps really work well? I found this app at https://www.mspy.com/blocking-websites.html and... it seems to provide the options I need but I don't know whether it is worth it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about the link you show, but kids can beat any monitoring app. There's one that costs $150 that they can defeat. Up to the parents to be the monitor and discipline as necessary.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Monitoring apps are probably OK with younger children, but for older ones, they can cause more problems than they solve.

The trouble with using monitoring apps, is that if your child discovers that you're monitoring them, it damages the trust between you and the child, and once that trust is lost it is hard to regain.

If you have concerns that your child is not being careful online, then IMO it is better to talk to them about it, and in a calm and reasoned way, point out the possible dangers that they could be exposing themselves to.


----------

